# Wozu diskutieren?



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

Hi @ all,

eine Diskussion mit den AWMs dürfte ziemlich fruchtlos sein. Zu dem was Thommy, unser Schweizer Freund, hier schon bemerkt hat, möchte ich Folgendes zufügen.

Das Problem ist doch generell, dass der Dialer geradezu zum Betrug einlädt!! Also werden sich alle Betrüger seiner bedienen. Eine Firma, die nun auch per Dialer abzockt, ist mir aus Vor-Internet-Zeiten bekannt. Auch damals immer hart am Rande der Legalität und gerne mal einen Schritt darüber hinaus. 

Und wenn der Dialer verboten ist – der ist nämlich nicht zu regulieren und gehört darum schlicht verboten – werden sich diese Herrschaften wieder wie früher auf gewöhnlichen „Straßenraub“ verlegen.

Im Übrigen bin ich der Ansicht, dass der Dialer auch schon mal vom User betrügerisch gebraucht (etwas, was zum Betrug geschaffen ist, kann man nicht missbrauchen) wird.

Als Produzent bin ich an einer Erotik-Seite beteiligt, auf der sowohl das Abo wie auch ein Dialer eingebaut sind. Und obwohl das Monatsabo nur € 9,95 kostet, habe ich dort schon Dialerverbindungen von mehr als € 100,- in der Abrechnung gehabt. Das kann doch wohl nur Sinn machen, wenn jemand anderes als der User die Telefonrechnung bezahlen muss.

Mit Diskussion ist da in keinem Fall etwas. Das Ding gehört einfach verboten.

El Bordello


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

El Bordello schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all,
> 
> Mit Diskussion ist da in keinem Fall etwas. Das Ding gehört einfach verboten.
> 
> El Bordello



Wieso gleich immer alles verbieten ?

Nur weil etwas falsch gehandhabt wird, muß man es doch nicht gleich verbieten. Immerhin gibt es ja auch noch andere Bereiche, wo Dialer eingesetzt werden die nix mit Erotik zu tun haben.

Und der Ausspruch, daß der Dialer nicht zu regulieren ist, ist ziemlicher Quatsch. Es müssen nur richtige Voraussetzungen geschaffen werden, wie eine einfache Nummer, die von Hand eingegeben werden muß bevor eine Dialeranwahl stattfinden kann.

Ich frage mich eh, wie das die Gesetzgeber überhaupt zulassen können, daß eine Computeranwahl von den Telefonanschlussanbieter wie eine Telefonanwahl behandelt wird, also ohne jede Geheimnummer zur Bestätigung.

Immerhin lege ich ja nicht die Tasten an und wähle 0900 ....., sondern es wird von einer Maschine eine Telefonverbindung aufgebaut. Irgendwie wäre es da doch logisch, daß der Telefonanschlußanbieter eine Geheimnummer zur Verifizierung der Kostenpflichtigen Verbindung zur Verfügung stellen muß.


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

*Diese*

Methode gibt es und das ist dann ja wohl kein Dialer mehr!

El Bordello


----------



## technofreak (27 März 2004)

StefanTHR schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin lege ich ja nicht die Tasten an und wähle 0900 ....., sondern es wird von
> einer Maschine eine Telefonverbindung aufgebaut. Irgendwie wäre es da doch logisch, daß der
> Telefonanschlußanbieter eine Geheimnummer zur Verifizierung der Kostenpflichtigen
> Verbindung zur Verfügung stellen muß.


da kenne ich  aber eine  sehr große lautstarke Fraktion, die sich schon über das OK ganz fürchterlich aufregt.
Poste mal deine  Vorschläge bei Jagin , Dialerfragen , Dialercenter usw , ich glaub nicht 
daß du da auf große Gegenliebe stoßen wirst   :bandit 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

*Re: Diese*



			
				El Bordello schrieb:
			
		

> Methode gibt es und das ist dann ja wohl kein Dialer mehr!
> 
> El Bordello



Wieso ist das dann kein Dialer mehr ? Ein Dialer ist ein Programm zum Herstellen einer Verbindung an einem Telefonanschluss, per Computer.

Mehr würde der Dialer auch nicht machen. Nur das er nicht rauswählen kann, bevor nicht die Geheimzahl eingegeben wurde.

Ich sähe da keinerlei Nachteile. Weder für den Surfer, noch für ehrliche Dialer-Betreiber. Nur Abzocker bleiben auf der Strecke. Und das m.E. sogar ziemlich heftig.


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> StefanTHR schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kennst doch das Sprichwort. Die Hunde bellen, doch die Karawane zieht weiter. Es wird immer mehr Meinungen geben, als man wünscht.  

Und natürlich stößt ein Schwachsinn wie die Forderung den User 3x auf Ok klicken zu lassen auf Widerstand, denn die Häuffigkeit der ok's verschreckt die User und bringen tun sie rein gar nichts, wie man bei Matlock sieht.

Mit Eingabe einer Geheimnummer für Kostenpflichtige Verbindungen, die nur der Besitzer des Anschlusses kennen kann, sieht das sicherlich in der Akzeptanz auch ganz anders aus, den daran gibt es nichts auszusetzen, wenn man nicht auf Abzocke baut.

Zumal Du nicht vergessen darfst, daß man als Konsument von Erotik eh darauf vorbereitet ist, irgendeinen Alterscheck zu durchlaufen und Sachen wie PA Nummer bereitliegen zu haben.

Nebenher wäre es auch ein zusätzlicher Jugendschutzfaktor, denn sicherlich haben millionen Jugendliche einen Rechneranschluss, doch wieviele davon würden von ihren Eltern diese anschlussgebundene Geheimnummer für kostenpflichtige Verbindungen bekommen ?

Manch ein Firmenchef könnte Nachts sicher auch besser schlafen.


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

Mist, ich vergesse immer den Name reinzuschreiben. Ist nicht mit Absicht. Die letzten paar Gast Beiträge waren von mir.


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Poste mal deine  Vorschläge bei Jagin , Dialerfragen , Dialercenter usw , ich glaub nicht
> daß du da auf große Gegenliebe stoßen wirst   :bandit
> 
> tf



Ach, die haben mich eh schon gefressen, wie 'n Pfund Schmierseife, weil ich mit meinem Vorgehen gegen die Easybilling der Nestbeschmutzer ansich bin. 

Was da geschrieben wird berührt mich so sehr, wie der Sack Reis in China.

Zumal es auch ziemlich unsinnig ist, das Dialerthema so zu behandeln, als wäre es ein Pornothema. Also was , daß nur die Pornoindustrie was angeht.

Ich finde, der Dialer wäre ein absolut sicheres Mittel um im Internet zu bezahlen, wenn eine Einwahl nur mit persönlicher Geheimnummer stattfinden kann und würde viele Bezahlvorgänge, die eh täglich z.B. bei Überweisungen stattfinden, bei Weitem vereinfachen und beschleunigen.

Bei einer Überweisung auf der Bankseite muß ich auch ne TAN eingeben. Nenne mir nur einen Grund, warum das nicht bei Mehrwertnummern gefordert wird, bei denen es oftmals um ein Mehrfaches von dem geht, was die meisten Leute per Überweisung am Tag tätigen können.


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

Diese ganze Debatte in einem Forum für Dialergeschädigte ist schlicht absurd, ich hab 
hier noch von keinem Poster gelesen, daß er wert darauf legt, ob legal, halblegal oder illegal
 von einem Dialer und  Minderwert "beglückt"  zu werden. Wie hat mal hier jemand so treffend gepostet:


> diese Missionarstätigkeit kommt mir immer so vor, wie jemand, der in ein Lokal kommt
> in dem alle gerade akute Fischvergiftung erlitten haben und ständig Reklame dafür macht,
> daß es an der Frittenbude gegenüber tollen Backfisch gibt, und sich darüber wundert,
> daß alle nur an zu kotzen anfangen...




Wären wir doch nur schon so weit wie die Schweiz....

.


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Diese ganze Debatte in einem Forum für Dialergeschädigte ist schlicht absurd, ich hab
> hier noch von keinem Poster gelesen, daß er wert darauf legt, ob legal, halblegal oder illegal
> von einem Dialer und  Minderwert "beglückt"  zu werden. Wie hat mal hier jemand so treffend gepostet:
> 
> ...



Ziemlicher Käse der Vergleich.

Ich glaube nicht, daß dieses Forum ausschließlich dazu dienen soll, um sich über Betrügereien auszukotzen, sondern daß sich hier Gedanken darüber gemacht werden soll, wie man sowas zukünftig verhintern kann.

Und Du weißt nie, wer in soeinem Forum alles mitliest und den einen oder anderen Gedanken aufnimmt und irgendwie weiterführt.

Nebenher gesagt, wurden die AWMs im Jagin aufgefordert hier an dieser Art Diskussion teilzunehmen. Tut mir ja nun leid, wenn die Forenmitglieder da anderer Meinung sind, als Du.


----------



## technofreak (27 März 2004)

StefanTHR schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenher gesagt, wurden die AWMs im Jagin aufgefordert hier an dieser Art Diskussion teilzunehmen.
> Tut mir ja nun leid, wenn die Forenmitglieder da anderer Meinung sind, als Du.


Mag sein . daß irgendjemand dazu aufgefordert hat , das war jedenfalls kein von DS oder CB 
dazu beauftragter oder authorisierter Mitarbeiter. Jedenfalls ist mir nicht bekannt, daß ein Admin oder 
Mod sich dort gemeldet hätte. Wenn irgendwelche andereren Gelegenheitsposter dazu 
auffordern, ist das deren Bier und  nicht mit uns abgesprochen oder dazu aufgerufen worden. 

Dies ist ein Forum das gegründet wurde durch ungewollte und illegale
 Dialereinwahlen geschädigten zu helfen.
  Diskussionen über  Dialer finden hier in  Rahmen der Frage ob sie regelkonform oder illegal sind.
 Ansonsten kann ich  dem Gast nur zustimmen. 
 Die übergroße Mehrzahl der als Hilfesuchenden zum Forum stoßenden 
wird sich höchstens wundern,
 wenn nicht abgestoßen fühlen, ausgerechnet Postings vorzufinden, 
in denen heftigst das beworben wird , mit dessen unfreiwilligen Folgen sie sich rumschlagen müssen.
Etwas mehr die in den Threads stöbern, bevor man hier lospostet, wäre nicht verkehrt. .

Ich werde (und ich denke , daß das auch für die andern Admin/Mods gilt )bestimmt nicht dazu 
auffordern bei den entsprechenden Foren zu posten , lesen  tun dort einige, wobei z.T 
gute Magennerven dazu gehören,  die z.z mehr als abstoßenden Postings mit ihren zynischen 
Bemerkungen und Aussagen zu lesen 

Das wäre mehr als makaber.


			
				StefanTHR schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht, daß dieses Forum ausschließlich dazu dienen soll, um sich über Betrügereien* auszukotzen*
> , sondern daß sich hier Gedanken darüber gemacht werden soll, wie man sowas zukünftig
> *verhintern* kann.


Dies tun wir hier auch ohne  fremde Hilfe ausgerechnet von Leuten, die nichts anders im Sinn 
 haben als unsere Arbeit zu sabotieren. 


tf


----------



## Trüffel (27 März 2004)

*wozu diskutieren*

@AWM's

im Moment läuft ein sehr sachlicher Beitrag hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4395

bitte nicht vermüllen und denkt daran, es gibt 'ne Menge Leute, welche auf üble Art und Weise um ihr Geld gebracht wurden. Wenn Ihr denen ehrlich helfen  wollt, dann lest Euch vor dem Posten unbedingt die Schicksale durch und verhärtet nicht die Fronten noch mehr durch unsinnige oder unsachliche Postings.
Ich denke als selbst Betroffener von mir behaupten zu können, daß ich viele Sachen gerne verstehen möchte, weil ohne den Verstand auch kein vernünftiges Surfen mehr möglich ist und dafür wäre mir auch das Insiderwissen der Dialerszene interessant. Wie gesagt aber nur, wenn dabei nicht die berechtigten Empfindungen der Geschädigten in den Schmutz gezogen werden und Werbung generell außen vor bleibt. 

In diesem Sinne um ruhig Blut bittend

Trüffel


----------



## yuppi (27 März 2004)

StefanTHR schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, der Dialer wäre ein absolut sicheres Mittel um im Internet zu bezahlen, wenn eine Einwahl nur mit persönlicher Geheimnummer stattfinden kann und würde viele Bezahlvorgänge, die eh täglich z.B. bei Überweisungen stattfinden, bei Weitem vereinfachen und beschleunigen.
> 
> Bei einer Überweisung auf der Bankseite muß ich auch ne TAN eingeben. Nenne mir nur einen Grund, warum das nicht bei Mehrwertnummern gefordert wird, bei denen es oftmals um ein Mehrfaches von dem geht, was die meisten Leute per Überweisung am Tag tätigen können.



Ich denke auch daß nichts gegen einen Dialer sprechen würde, wenn eine Geheimnummer/Passwort dafür notwendig wäre um sich einzuwählen.  
Fragt man sich schon warum das nicht seit eh und je vom Gesetz so festgelegt wurde.

Und ich denke genau hiergegen werden sich die wirklichen Abzocker sträuben, denn dann wäre ja kein Abzocken mehr möglich. 

Für meinen Teil, obwohl ich auch Geschädigte bin, wäre dies zumindest eine Zukunftslösung. 
Sicher wird es die Schäden die bis jetzt entstanden sind nicht rückgängig machen, aber es könnte zumindest in der Zukunft Schäden verhindern.


----------



## technofreak (27 März 2004)

yuppi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke auch daß nichts gegen einen Dialer sprechen würde, wenn eine Geheimnummer/Passwort dafür notwendig wäre um sich einzuwählen.
> Fragt man sich schon warum das nicht seit eh und je vom Gesetz so festgelegt wurde.



Es herrscht immer wieder der naive Kinderglaube, man müsse nur etwas verbieten und 
schon ist das Problem gelöst. Der Matlockdialer ist das beste Beispiel dafür, wie man locker 
Vorschriften durch technische Tricks unterlaufen kann. Dasselbe  wäre mit Sicherheit findigen
 Dialerprogrammieren auf der Mittelmerinsel auch möglich Passwortdialer zu faken. 
 Der Trick ist so simpel , daß er hier ruhig öffentlich genannt werden kann.

 Man nehme einen legalen Dialer mit allen Vorraussetzungen, die gefordert werden
und juble mit den üblichen Tricks unerfahrenen Usern eine illegale Variante unter.

Dem normalen User ist es in der Regel fast unmöglich nachzuweisen, wie er sich dieses
Biest eingefangen hat, die Telekom verweist auf den registrierten Dialer , der User hat eine 
 Telefonrechnung mit einer Nummer auf die ein legaler Dialer registriert ist (in der Regel sogar 
Dutzende  verschiedener Betreiber ) 
und das wars .......

tf


----------



## KatzenHai (27 März 2004)

Jungens, wir drehen uns im Kreis.

So lange DFÜ-Verbindungen durch digitale Vorgänge eingerichtet, administriert und beendet werden, können digitale Vorgänge dies mit und ohne den Willen eines Nutzers tun. und genau so lange wird es Programme geben, die digital den Nutzer simulieren.

Es ist einfach zu einfach - und zu lukrativ, um auf ein Unterlassen zu hoffen.

Würde jeder einen PC-Zugang zum Bankrechner haben, mit dem er frei experimentieren könnte, wären PIN/TAN schon lange tot. Das "dreimal falsch = Sperre"-Prinzip ist alleine verantwortlich dafür, dass dies nicht geschehen ist.

Geheimnummer beim Dialer - wie denn, bitte?

Es gibt nur zwei Wege in Zukunft:
Verbannung der Dinger - abschaffen, verbieten, verhindern.
Regulierung bis zum Umfallen mit herben Strafen etc. - Nutzen unter ichernden Einschränkungen. Bei dieser Alternative muss aber allen bewusst sein, dass es eine richtige Sicherheit nicht gibt. Punkt.

Schade eigentlich. Aber wohl üblich, wenn der Mensch Technik erfindet.


----------



## Antidialer (27 März 2004)

Auch das ist keine Lösung! 

Mit einem selbstlöschenden Dialer, der beliebige Mehrwertnummern anwählt, umgeht man die ganze Problematik. Man betreibt eine Mehrwertnummer, vorgeblich zur Sprachtelefonie und verteilt gleichzeitig selbstlöschende Autodialer, die diese Nummer anwählen. Schon hatt der User ein gewaltiges Problem, denn scheinbar handelt es sich um eine Nummer zur Sprachtelefonie. Eh sich die Regulierungsbehörde der Sache annimmt, hat der User bereits die üblichen Inkassobüttel am Hals. 

Fazit: Egal ob mit oder ohne Dialer, das ganze System der Mehrbetrugsnummern ist eine einzige Einladung zum Mißbrauch und gehört so schnell es geht verboten!


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: Egal ob mit oder ohne Dialer, das ganze System der Mehrbetrugsnummern ist eine einzige Einladung zum Mißbrauch und gehört so schnell es geht verboten!



Das hätte es schon gehört, als es die ersten Betrugsfälle gab - der BGH-Fall ist von 2000!

Unsere Politiker haben das versemmelt und sollten dazu stehen, weil sie sonst noch in einen wesentlich übleren Verdacht geraten als den, einfach nur falsch informiert gewesen zu sein...

cj


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2004)

Das Problem ist NICHT lösbar. Verbot in CH bringt nun die Auslandsdialer in die Schweiz. Ich habe ein 8 Euro/Min Teil gesehen. Dort waren 5 verschiedene Auslandsnummern drinne. Will man alle Auslandsnummern für seinen Anschluss sperren lassen? Ich finde keine Lösung.

klausi


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2004)

Guter Hinweis! Dann würde es für DE ja passen, weil hier der Selbstwählverkehr zu den Telefonabrechnungs-Schurkenstaaten bereits gesperrt ist.

mausi


----------



## Raimund (28 März 2004)

*Dialer in CH*

@klausi,

waren es etwa diese Nummern?

http://www.bsi.de/presse/pressinf/auslandsdialer100304.htm

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2004)

*Dialerverbot*

@ Antidialer,

volle Zustimmung.

Von Seiten der Politik ist aber keine Hilfe zu erwarten. 

Dem User hilft deshalb nur sämtliche Mehrwertdienstnummern angefangen bei allen 0900er, 0137er und alle Auslandsnummern sperren zu lassen.

Die großen Telefongesellschaften, angefangen beim grauen Riesen,  machen die Spielregeln. Die Unternehmen denken nur an die Kohle, sonst an nichts. Moralische Bedenken, offensichtliche Betrügereien, das zählt alles nichts. Das zeigen leider die Ereignisser der letzten Jahre.

Die Unternehmen werden nur aufwachen, wenn eben Millionen von Telefonnutzern diese Mehrwertdienstenummern sperren lassen. Nur dann entsteht genügend Druck zum Einlenken.

Ich habe bei mir diese Nummern sperren lassen.

Was tust Du?

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Antidialer (29 März 2004)

Ich gehe nur noch per DSL ins Internet. Sollte ich einmal analog oder per ISDN ins Internet müssen, dann nur mit Linux. Daneben sind natürlich die üblichen Abzocknummern gesperrt. Einzige undichte Stelle sind die Auslandsvorwahlen und die Rückrufabzocke. Allerdings bin ich beim Telefonieren sehr vorsichtig und ich stehe auch nicht im Telefonbuch. Werbeanrufe habe ich auch nur sehr wenige, da ich jeden, der mich zu Werbezwecken anruft, einen Satz warme Ohren verpasse.

Dazu bin ich (allerdings nur in derartigen Dingen) extrem Streitsüchtig und der Alptraum jedes Inkassobüros oder -Anwalts. Allerdings bin ich in Geldsachen sehr peniebel und zahle Rechnungen grundsätzlich sofort. Es sei denn, es handelt sich um umberechtigte Forderungen. Wer auf die Tour Geld von mir haben will, muss klagen, da gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit. Und schriftliches Verfahren kommt nicht in Frage.

Erst im letzten Jahr hab ich KSP verschlissen, als diese meinten, wegen 01058 Telecom Geld von mir haben zu wollen. Ich hatte die Zahlung allerdings nicht vergessen, sondern bewusst zurückgehalten, da es Unklarheiten mit der Rechnung gab. 01058 Telecom zog es damals vor, diese Unklarheiten nicht zu beseitigen (auf Einschreiben von mir gab es keine Reaktion), sondern gab das ganze lieber an KSP ab. Natürlich habe ich die Forderung von 12 € sofort bezahlt, als KSP die Unklarheiten per Einzelverbindungsnachweis ausräumen konnte, auf die 30 € Mahn- und Inkassokosten warten die allerdings noch heute. Allerdings gab es seid fast einem Jahr keine Reaktion mehr von KSP, offenbar haben die kein Interesse an den in meinem letzten Schreiben angedrohten Strafanzeigen.


----------



## Avor (29 März 2004)

> Ich hatte die Zahlung allerdings nicht vergessen, sondern bewusst zurückgehalten, da es Unklarheiten mit der Rechnung gab. 01058 Telecom zog es damals vor, diese Unklarheiten nicht zu beseitigen (auf Einschreiben von mir gab es keine Reaktion), sondern gab das ganze lieber an KSP ab. Natürlich habe ich die Forderung von 12 € sofort bezahlt, als KSP die Unklarheiten per Einzelverbindungsnachweis ausräumen konnte, auf die 30 € Mahn- und Inkassokosten warten die allerdings noch heute





@Antidialer,

genau so sehe ich es auch.  Ich finde es ebenso als eine Unverschämtheit
der Netzbetreiber, Anfragen wegen  unbekannter Einwahlen zu ignorieren 
und  stattdessen gleich brutal das Mahnverfahren  zu eröffnen.  Statt ihrer
Auskunftspflicht nachzukommen beauftragen sie Inkassobüros mit ihren
Wucherpreisen und setzen Kunden, die gewohnt sind ihrer Rechnungen
pünktlich zu bezahlen unter Druck.

Das mag ebenfalls  ein lohnendes Geschäft sein und geeignet, die Wirtschaft anzukurbeln, aber ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, daß es illegal ist. Jeder Kunde hat das Recht, unbekannte Summen auf der Rechnung nachzuprüfen ehe er sie bezahlt. Solange ihm dieses Recht verweigert wird, darf es kein Mahnverfahren geben.  Die Inkassofirmen  und ihre teuren Anwälte sollen dann gefälligst von denen bezahlt werden, die sie beauftragt haben. Dann hätte die Unsitte, Menschen mit Drohungen in Angst und Schrecken zu versetzen bald ein Ende.

Ist das nicht auch eine Sache für den Staatsanwalt oder den Gesetzgeber?  Ich denke, es gibt auch für Nötigung und Erpressung genügend anwendbare Gesetze. Oder  sogar für  Betrug oder Betrugsversuch?


Gruß

Avor


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 März 2004)

Zur Arbeit von Inkassounternehmen passt Heikos derzeitige Signatur sehr gut:



> bureaucracy, n:
> A method for transforming energy into solid waste.
> _fortune_


----------



## Antidialer (29 März 2004)

Ich kann noch mal versuchen, das ganze etwas genauer zu erläutern: Ich hatte einige Telefongespräche über eine 0190 Billignummer geführt (irgendwas mit Germanphone), ohne eine Ahnung zu haben, das da 01058 Telecom dahinter steht. Deswegen war ich ziemlich überrascht, als ich auf meiner Telefonrechnung auf einmal statt der erwarteten 0190 Nummer einen Posten von 01058 Telecom vorfand. Da ich meines Wissens kein Gespräch über diese Nummer geführt hatte, fragte ich bei der Telekom nach. Die nette Dame dort konnte sich da aber auch keinen Reim darauf machen. Wegen der 0190 Nummer meinte sie, das es teilweise etwas dauern könnte, bis diese auf der Telefonrechnung auftauchen würde. Daraufhin bat ich, den Betrag für 01058 auszuklammern, und nur den übrigen Rechnungsbetrag abzubuchen. Das hat auch wunderbar geklappt (großes Lob an die sonst so gescholtene Telekom). Als nächstes schrieb ich einen Brief an 01058 Telecom (unter Zeugen zur Post gebracht und per Einschreiben mit Rückschein versendet), wo ich in freundlichem Ton um einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis bat. Der Rückschein kam eine knappe Woche später unterschrieben zurück. Das war im September 2002, das nächste Mal, das ich etwas in dieser Angelegenheit hörte, war Anfang Januar 2003, als das erste Mahnschreiben von KSP kam. Na ja, auf meinen ersten, noch recht freundlichen Brief schaffte es KSP immerhin binnen 2 Wochen, endlich den geforderten Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu erbringen. Darauf überwies ich unverzüglich die Hauptforderung (aber natürlich weder Mahn- noch Inkassokosten). Darauf folgte ein weiteres Schreiben von KSP, das ich auch verpflichtet sein, die Kosten ihrer Inanspruchnahme zu tragen. Na ja, mein nächstes Schreiben war nicht mehr freundlich. In sehr sachlichen Worten wies ich sie darauf hin, das ich zu keinen Zeitpunkt in Verzug geraten bin und deswegen auch weder für Mahn- (für welche Mahnung eigendlich?) und Inkassokosten aufkommen würde. Dazu der Hinweis, bei weiteren Versuchen, die unberechtigte Forderung beizutreiben, Strafanzeige wegen Nötigung, Geldwäsche und Betrug zu erstatten,  Beschwerde bei der zuständigen Anwaltskammer einzulegen und eine negative Feststellungsklage einzureichen. Zuletzt noch die Bitte, von weiteren außergerichtlichem Schriftverkehr abzusehen. Ich hab mich dann schon auf Mahnbescheid und weitere Action gefreut, aber offenbar wurde KSP die Sache dann zu heis. Jedenfalls habe ich seid April 2003 nichts mehr von denen gehört, was ich als Zeichen werte, das die sich der Unrechtmäßigkeit ihres Handelns durchaus bewusst sind.

Leider kommen auf einen remitenten Kunden 100, die sich bei einem Brief eines Rechtsanwaltbüros in die Hose machen und lieber zahlen. Bestes aktuelles Beispiel ist da Freenet, wo Mahnungen für längst gezahlte Rechnungen versand werden. Auch hier ist mal wieder KSP involviert. Leider zahlen viel zu viele, anstatt energisch Wiederstand zu leisten und es auf einen Prozess ankommen zu lassen.


----------



## Avor (29 März 2004)

> In sehr sachlichen Worten wies ich sie darauf hin, das ich zu keinen Zeitpunkt in Verzug geraten bin und deswegen auch weder für Mahn- (für welche Mahnung eigendlich?) und Inkassokosten aufkommen würde.



Wann wird das Thema mal von juristischer Seite aufgegriffen?
Ich kann mich nur gegen unberechtigte Forderungen wehren, indem ich
die Zahlung zurückstelle. Dann kann doch logischerweise auch keine Mahngebühren anerkennen und noch bezahlen, nur weil mir gedroht wird, daß sie immer höher werden.


[





> Ich hab mich dann schon auf Mahnbescheid und weitere Action gefreut, aber offenbar wurde KSP die Sache dann zu heis. Jedenfalls habe ich seid April 2003 nichts mehr von denen gehört, was ich als Zeichen werte, das die sich der Unrechtmäßigkeit ihres Handelns durchaus bewusst sind.
> Ich hab mich dann schon auf Mahnbescheid und weitere Action gefreut, aber offenbar wurde KSP die Sache dann zu heis. Jedenfalls habe ich seid April 2003 nichts mehr von denen gehört, was ich als Zeichen werte, das die sich der Unrechtmäßigkeit ihres Handelns durchaus bewusst sind.



Richtig, sie sind der Unrechtmäßigkeit ihres Handelns sehr wohl bewußt.
Aber sie machen fröhlich weiter, denn es lohnt sich. Das ist das Verwerfliche am Tun  dieser arroganten Bande.  

Wo bleiben die Staatsanwaltschaften die dieser zusätzlichen Abzocke an  der Abzocke endlich ein Ende bereiten. Alle dürfen mit abkassieren zum Schaden der überrumpelten Opfer. Wielange dürfen die TK-Firmen und ihre noblen  Inkassoherren mit den weißen Westen das fünffache des eigentlichen Streitwertes einsacken und sich ohne Zutun nur durch jahrelange künstliche Verzögerungen  unrechtmäßig bereichern? 
Viel zu viele zahlen aus Angst oder Bequemlichkeit und diese Herrschaften reiben sich die Hände. Wo bleibt endlich der vom Staat zugesicherte Schutz? Auch das ist Terror an fremdem Eigentum der bekämpft werden muß!

Die zu Unrecht einkassierten Gelder müßten wieder an die durch Lug und Trug überrumpelten Opfer  zurückgezahlt werden. Erst dann könnte man langsam wieder an eine Gerechtigkeit  - oder sagen wir es weniger pathetisch an ein  "Recht" glauben.


Gruß

Avor


----------



## KatzenHai (29 März 2004)

Auch auf die Gefahr der Wiederholung hin:

Auch Rechtsanwälte dürfen nicht nötigen bzw. Forderungen behaupten, deren Falschheit sie erkannt haben. das wäre Nörigung oder (versuchter) Betrug.

Aaaaber:
Die Überprüfung der Forderung, ob berechtigt oder nicht-berechtigt, kann natürlich nicht bis "in's letzte Glied" erfolgen. Insbesondere Tatsachenbehauptungen des Mandanten sind in beide Richtungen kritisch zu bewerten, zu seinen Lasten und auch zu seinen Gunsten.

Das heißt z.B., dass der durchschnittliche Normalanwalt sich mit § 16 TKV oder der besonderen Systematik eines Contentbetreibers in Moldawien nicht auskennen muss und daher kaum "schnell und gründlich" prüfen kann (muss). Das Mahnschreiben muss aber berufsrechtlich ohne schuldhaftes Zögern versandt werden und die notwendige Deutlichkeit ausweisen. Also: Selbstsicheres Behaupten zulässig.

Das heißt aber umgekehrt auch: Die einschlägige Rechtsprechung zu Inkassokosten ist jedem RA bekannt bzw. ohne Aufwand in zwei Minuten zu ermitteln. Weiß ich dann, dass die Inkassokosten bei späterer Anwaltsinanspruchnahme kaum durchsetzbar sind, darf ich diesen Posten nicht vehement und "brutal" weiter verfolgen.

Ergebnis:
RA darf nicht nötigen, was er bei offensichtlicher Nichtbeitreibungschance einer Forderung sofort erkennen muss.


----------



## Avor (29 März 2004)

@Katzenhai

sorry, wegen der Wiederholung. Es war mir bisher nicht möglich sämtliche Beiträge dieses Forums zu lesen, weil ich von einem anderen Forum vor ein paar Wochen erst hierher geschwommen kam. Ich wußte nicht, daß das Thema schon ausgiebig durchgekaut wurde. Es war mir halt wichtig weil ich selbst betroffen bin.  Ein Thema warm zu halten kann ja auch nicht schaden. Es gibt vielleicht noch andere Neulinge.




> Das heißt z.B., dass der durchschnittliche Normalanwalt sich mit § 16 TKV oder der besonderen Systematik eines Contentbetreibers in Moldawien nicht auskennen muss und daher kaum "schnell und gründlich" prüfen kann (muss). Das Mahnschreiben muss aber berufsrechtlich ohne schuldhaftes Zögern versandt werden und die notwendige Deutlichkeit ausweisen. Also: Selbstsicheres Behaupten zulässig.



Verstehe ich das richtig: Mahnschreiben muß versandt werden selbst wenn der Grund der Forderung überhaupt noch nicht aufgeklärt ist. Muß ich dann vor den hochanwaltlichen "selbstsicheren Behauptungen buckeln 
oder muß ich selbst in Moldawien recherchieren um dann auch mit selbstsicheren Behauptungen aufwarten zu können?


Gruß

Avor


----------



## Antidialer (29 März 2004)

Vor allem gehören Inkassobüros selber einmal auf den Prüfstand. Wenn Inkassobüros Verbrechern dabei helfen, Gelder einzutreiben (wie im Grußkartenfall von Interspam), gehören nicht nur die Bosse der Betrügerfirmen vor Gericht und in den Knast, sondern gleichzeitig auch die Bosse der Inkassobüros! Aber leider hat die Politik kein Interesse, hier mal einen Riegel vorzuschieben. Offenbar hängen bei der Mehrwertmafia auch genügend Politiker mit drinen. 

Andererseits wundert es mich immer wieder, das in Deutschland die Zahlungsmoral angeblich so niedrig ist, andererseits aber Betrüger (HAS)mit der Masche, einfach unbegründete Rechnungen zu schicken, einen ziemlichen Erfolg haben. Wie viele zahlen wohl lieber die Rechnung, anstatt für ihr Recht zu kämpfen. Bei HAS gehört da noch nicht mal besonders viel dazu, konsequente Zahlungsverweigerung genügt. Mahnbescheide wurden noch keine erlassen und zu Gerichtsverfahren wird es in diesem Fall nie kommen. 

Bei richtigen Inkassofirmen sieht es zwar anders aus, aber auch hier wundert es mich, das viele, auch wenn sie eindeutig im Recht sind, einfach kleinbei geben, anstatt es auf einen Prozess ankommen zu lassen. 

Kurz gesagt, wenn man hier in Deutschland nicht versucht, knallhart zu bleiben und um sein Recht kämpft, hat man schon verloren. Die Gesetze sind leider so ausgelegt, das sie mehr zur Sicherung des Einkommens von Betrügern dienen als dem Schutz der Bürger.


----------



## KatzenHai (29 März 2004)

Avor schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe ich das richtig: Mahnschreiben muß versandt werden selbst wenn der Grund der Forderung überhaupt noch nicht aufgeklärt ist. Muß ich dann vor den hochanwaltlichen "selbstsicheren Behauptungen buckeln
> oder muß ich selbst in Moldawien recherchieren um dann auch mit selbstsicheren Behauptungen aufwarten zu können?



Verstehst du falsch. War aber auch zu kurz erklärt   

Mein Mandant ist mein Mandant. Also mein Auftraggeber. Und mein Re-Finanzierer. Und (wenn er öfters kommt) meine Kalkulationsgrundlage. Bitte nicht ganz aus den Augen verlieren, auch Anwälte können Familie haben ...

Und wenn mir mein Mandant ein Mandat gibt, muss ich ihn so gut es geht vertreten. Das bedeutet u.a. den Versuch, nicht unnötig Zeit zu verlieren. Ist also die Geschichte, die mir mein Mandant erzählt, einigermaßen glaubhaft und geeignet, den behaupteten Anspruch zu stützen, darf ich mich auf die Geschichte verlassen und muss schnell handeln - im Interesse des Mandanten. Und ein Mahnschreiben muss deutlich sein, sonst hat es keinen Sinn. Niemand zahlt bei "wären wir echt happy, wenn Sie mal zahlen wollten - aber nur, wenn's Ihnen passt ..."
Alles andere wäre ein Verstoß gegen meinen RA-Vertrag mit dem Mandanten = Regress = keine Vergütung = motzende Kids, keifende Gattin.

Anders nur, wenn ich erkenne, dass die Geschichte, die Mandant erzählt, Unsinn sein muss oder trotz dieser Geschichte der behauptete Anspruch nicht gegeben sein kann. Dann muss ich darauf hinweisen - und darf halt nicht sofort schreiben. Denn sonst ist es Nötigung/Berufsverstoß/(versuchter) Prozessbetrug = Strafmaßnahme = motzende Kids, keifende Gattin...

Die Unterscheidung zwischen beiden Polen ist zugegeben nicht immer einheitlich innerhalb der Anwaltschaft ...


----------



## Anonymous (31 März 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Anders nur, wenn ich erkenne, dass die Geschichte, die Mandant erzählt, Unsinn sein muss oder trotz dieser Geschichte der behauptete Anspruch nicht gegeben sein kann. Dann muss ich darauf hinweisen - und darf halt nicht sofort schreiben. Denn sonst ist es Nötigung/Berufsverstoß/(versuchter) Prozessbetrug = Strafmaßnahme = motzende Kids, keifende Gattin...
> 
> Die Unterscheidung zwischen beiden Polen ist zugegeben nicht immer einheitlich innerhalb der Anwaltschaft ...


Schön.
Der erste Brief (basierend auf plausiblen aber falschen Angaben des Mandanten) "zum Ausprobieren".
Wenn dann aber der "Gegner" - ebenso "plausibel"! - 'ne ganz andere story erzählt? Dann darf augenscheinlich der Anwalt das ignorieren (Eben das geschieht ja laufend) ?!?
Vermutlich gehts letztlich um den Unterschied zw. "erkennen *müssen*" und "erkennen *können*" ...
Nicht sehr ermutigend, das ...

blümchen


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2004)

Katzenhai schrieb


> Anders nur, wenn ich erkenne, dass die Geschichte, die Mandant erzählt, Unsinn sein muss oder trotz dieser Geschichte der behauptete Anspruch nicht gegeben sein kann. Dann muss ich darauf hinweisen - und darf halt nicht sofort schreiben. Denn sonst ist es Nötigung/Berufsverstoß/(versuchter) Prozessbetrug = Strafmaßnahme = motzende Kids, keifende Gattin...



Wie kann es dann sein, dass dann so gewisse Anwaltskanzleien, ich glaube, die eine beginnt mit "Ax" und die andere mit "Sei" noch immer zugelassen sind.



> Das heißt aber umgekehrt auch: Die einschlägige Rechtsprechung zu Inkassokosten ist jedem RA bekannt bzw. ohne Aufwand in zwei Minuten zu ermitteln. Weiß ich dann, dass die Inkassokosten bei späterer Anwaltsinanspruchnahme kaum durchsetzbar sind, darf ich diesen Posten nicht vehement und "brutal" weiter verfolgen.



Warum werden die Inkassokosten trotzdem weiter verfolgt? Was kann man dagegen unternehmen? Ich beziehe das nicht auf den Einzelfall.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Teleton (1 April 2004)

> Das heißt aber umgekehrt auch: Die einschlägige Rechtsprechung zu Inkassokosten ist jedem RA bekannt bzw. ohne Aufwand in zwei Minuten zu ermitteln. Weiß ich dann, dass die Inkassokosten bei späterer Anwaltsinanspruchnahme kaum durchsetzbar sind, darf ich diesen Posten nicht vehement und "brutal" weiter verfolgen.





> Warum werden die Inkassokosten trotzdem weiter verfolgt?



Solange im juristischen Schrifttum (z.B. wohl von Seitz in Inkassohandbuch) die Rechtsauffassung vertreten wird, dass Inkassokosten neben Anwaltskosten erstattungsfähig sind ist die Gegenseite m.E. nicht daran gehindert sich dieser - zum Glück nicht herrschenden- Meinung anzuschliessen. 
Leider schliessen sich ja auch ab und an Gerichte an, siehe z.B.hier
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agduisburgruhrort171103.htm
Da die Klagerücknahme bzgl der Inkassokosten ansonsten "sanktionslos" ist, insbesondere keine negative Kostenfolge hat, ist verständlich warum stets versucht wird die Kosten im Klageverfahren geltend zu machen

Teleton


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2005)

bei mir macht so gar ein noch ein Richter mit meint, das call by call forderungen aus 2002 heute am 29.05.2005 nicht verjährt sein und das alles Rechtens sei, ich werde wohl die Tage Stranfanzeige erstatten auch gegen den Richter,
weil nach 3 Jahren Forderiungen aus 2002 verjährt sind°


----------



## ESC (29 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> weil nach 3 Jahren Forderiungen aus 2002 verjährt sind°



Für Forderungen aus 2002 also nach Ablauf des 31.12.2005.....

/ESC


----------

